# Lenar FS274-1 4X4



## Buck Connor (Jun 26, 2017)

I have a 2002 Lenar FS274-1 4X4 28 hp tractor that is need of a new or good rebuilt radiator with a short neck and the engine model is NJ385. Does anybody have any idea when I can get one. By the way I am in Northeastern Arizona near Show Low (85901). I really appreciate any ideas or help. If you need my phone number or email address let me know.
Buck


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Buck, welcome to the tractor forum.

A radiator shop can rebuild yours or make you a new radiator.


----------

